# Greetings from Freestyle!



## Freestyle (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello all! I have been a member for a few weeks now and when I joined I had a 17 years old Elddis 340 which had travelled nearly 111. 000 miles with the only major problem being last year.
It has now been replaced by a Swift Freestyle, See pic. Compared to  old Ellie
It is fantastic! I have owned it for about 4 weeks now and have used it every wee. It will be going to France and Spain about Feb./March . THe last time we used our old one we did 12 countries including Serbia, Bulgaria, Greece and Italy! We are hoping to notch up a lot more with this one. Our old one was a 2lt. petrol and this is a diesel, (never had one before) Goes like a rocket. Brilliant! 
That's all for now. Look forward to meeting you all at the rallies!
Freestyle


----------



## lenny (Nov 25, 2007)

*Welcome aboard*

Hope you enjoy the site,I'm sure you will, It's so informative and always good for a laugh


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Freestile.

From one newby to another, enjoy.

Regards Geoff​.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2007)

just seen your post welcome


----------



## loubylou (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hellooo*

Smart van.  You chose well.  Fantastic places you've been to.  Welcome aboard.
Lou


----------

